# Solved: Filezilla FTP Client



## Edward56 (Nov 24, 2004)

I downloaded Filezilla Client to use to FTP file to my server. My server is running Windows Server 2003 and Windows FTP Service.

Is there anyway that I can schedule Filezilla Client that I have installed on my home PC to upload files at a scheduled time?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
Simple batch file with Task Sceduler would do the trick.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/96269


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

Not sure about FileZilla, but you could use the Microsoft command-line FTP client (details here http://www.nsftools.com/tips/MSFTP.htm) and then just use Task Scheduler to run a batch file.

Sláinte

midders
P.S. Damn, too slow!


----------

